
PyCharm 5 released - kozlovsky
http://blog.jetbrains.com/pycharm/2015/11/announcing-general-availability-of-pycharm-5/
======
rafa2000
Does any one knows how to do the Docker integration on the Community Edition?

------
darwinl
Docker integration, awesome!

